
Out of office email handling - deepGem
Hey guys - I guess many of you notice the manual efforts involved in setting up OOF replies, and in responding to them once you get back, especially if you are a frequent traveler. You have to remember to set the OOF every time you are gonna be away from email. Once you get back, depending on how long you were away it&#x27;s a royal pain to go through all the emails and respond to them. I checked to see if there are any tools&#x2F;bots out there to help me out with these issues but haven&#x27;t found any so far. Is there any such tool&#x2F;bot that can do these two things:<p>1. Scan your latest emails, find out when you are traveling or gonna be on vacation and set an OOF automatically. The OOF message should be more humane than just a template and that message should change depending on your travel context. Perhaps even respond to emails with some smartness, depending on the sender.<p>2. When you are away, this bot automatically collects and prioritises incoming emails for you to process them once you get back. Sort of like an improved Gmail filter that can add another tab &quot;OOF&quot; and sort the emails in that tab according to importance, than by the date they arrived.<p>Much appreciate all your help.
======
brudgers
This is the sort of thing that might better be outsourced to a competent human
and why secretaries are valuable in an organization.

